# new plants in tanks



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

a big thanks to Ben and Bev for the plants, got them today and they looked great and all planted heres a few pics of the tanks

the 54g 




the 10g Betta tank


the 56g Angel tank


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

So many plants! I like. Which are the new additions? (Or is it all of them?  )

What is that one called on the first couple pics, foreground, dead center, ground cover stuff?

This one:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Coming along. Look forward to the pics a month or two from now when things have grown in.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I told you this already, but absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Fish the growing cover your asking about st repens from ben. 


Ben I known can't wait it's gonna be cool on the i pulled 5 stems of wistera out to make room on the right side of tank so they get good light.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

yep your going to have a jungle very soon.Looks good,like I said last night!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

I no I can't wait it's gonna be so cool and wicked looking fish are gonna love it


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Rob72 said:


> Fish the growing cover your asking about st repens from ben.
> 
> 
> Ben I known can't wait it's gonna be cool on the i pulled 5 stems of wistera out to make room on the right side of tank so they get good light.


staurogyne repens is now on the list of plants I must get! And now I know where to get some!  :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have a few bulbs planted in each of my tanks.. but only one is sprouting in the smaller tank.. a lilly.. I am not sure why.. am I doing something wrong? I think that tank has a slightly higher temp but no thermometer yet on it. The larger tank is running 72 to mid 70s... My heater is not adjustable so i cannot up it.. what can i do? Thanks for any help..


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

anytime fish, once it gets growing taller you can trim it and replant to get more ground cover it looks good and i hope mine gets like Ben's will in the next few months


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Becca.....how long have your bulbs been in the tank? What kind of lights do you have? Are you adding ferts to your tank? what kind of fish do you have, i have my temp set at 78 deg in the tanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

FishFlow said:


> staurogyne repens is now on the list of plants I must get! And now I know where to get some!  :animated_fish_swimm


I have plenty if you need some. I will be clipping again in another 2wks or so.


----------

